# My VCUBES are in my country :)!



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

SANTIAGO,CL 
22/06/2009 6:07 REGISTRO DE IMPORTACIÓN
22/06/2009 4:51 REGISTRO DE IMPORTACIÓN

My cubes are finally in my country !!! , now i have to wait till thursday, I think because the delivering transport here in Chile is awful!

Im so excited !


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 22, 2009)

We allready have a thread for that.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

uh.. great? Not trying to be rude, but was this really necessary?


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 22, 2009)

We are all so deeply moved and feel ultimate happiness for you.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

OFFTOPIC forum ????


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, imagine someone started a thread called "I ordered pizza 2 minutes ago and it's on its way!".


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

This thread is totally related with cubing, i think... not with pizzas


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

JoseRubik said:


> This thread is totally related with cubing, i think... not with pizzas



But it's the off-topic forum?!


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

so... tell me, where should this thread be placed?


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 22, 2009)

On your msn personal message or your signature.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 22, 2009)

hmm... Hardware maybe. not sure..

huuh lucky you  I'm waiting my 3x3 and my pyra.. GOING NUTS IN HERE!!  I want to solve with a better pyraminx.. I can't do anything with this. 7.00 is the unoffical NR but still it's SO BAD!! Hoping that my pyra is coming this week and 3x3-s are coming soon!!  before 3rd July I hope. Also they must be good


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

ok i will put it there right now...


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> hmm... Hardware maybe. not sure..
> 
> huuh lucky you  I'm waiting my 3x3 and my pyra.. GOING NUTS IN HERE!!  I want to solve with a better pyraminx.. I can't do anything with this. 7.00 is the unoffical NR but still it's SO BAD!! Hoping that my pyra is coming this week and 3x3-s are coming soon!!  before 3rd July I hope. Also they must be good


thx you are really polite...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> hmm... Hardware maybe. not sure..



No, a thread like this should not be made at all. Imagine if everyone made a thread every time they ordered something cube related on the internet and it was about to arrive. The forum would be a cluttered mess. Perhaps we could make this the universal thread for people who want to tell us stuff like this (sort of like what you did, Novriil [thanks for not making a new thread about that ]).

@JoseRubik: There's nothing wrong with your English, that was correct the way you said it.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 22, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > hmm... Hardware maybe. not sure..
> ...



Heh  Ofcourse it's wrong to make threads like this, but hey, I did this sh*t too when I was new to the forum and cubing.

good idea *Goes to hardware section and makes a thread too*
Just kidding..

Good night!

// huuh. Just found that in Washington (same timezone with you mcciff I guess) is monday and soon 6 PM  Niice. We have Tue and soon 1 AM..


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, im new in this forum. I know that is not a excuse but I think that you can understand this.
Im trully excited, these are my first "big cubes" so I want them to arrive as soon as possible.
Thank you, It won't happen again, I promise.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Heh  Ofcourse it's wrong to make threads like this, but hey, I did this sh*t too when I was new to the forum and cubing.



I can understand why you feel like that (I made some pretty pointless threads too), but people just need to be informed that we need to do certain things in order to keep the forum organized. As I said, JoseRubik, I wasn't trying to be mean with what I said, but something has to be done or else it would just keep happening. Sorry if I offended you, it wasn't intended that way, I was just trying to help you understand what to do in the future.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> // huuh. Just found that in Washington (same timezone with you mcciff I guess) is monday and soon 6 PM  Niice. We have Tue and soon 1 AM..



Yes, it's 5:49 where I live right now, that's the beauty of a multi-cultural forum  Good night! haha


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 22, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Heh  Ofcourse it's wrong to make threads like this, but hey, I did this sh*t too when I was new to the forum and cubing.
> ...



YES, SIR ! (short message?)


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2009)

Well since we are talking about it... im waiting for my V-cube collection to get delivered today. Most of the time the ups guy comes before noon but now since im waiting for my cubes he has not even came yet oh well few more hours and ill be good to go.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2009)

V-CUBES ON THE WAY! COOL!

I think it's time for a Pre-Accomplishment thread.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I think it's time for a Pre-Accomplishment thread.



I'm about to break my 5x5 with feet PB average!! 



JoseRubik said:


> Im trully excited, these are my first "big cubes" so I want them to arrive as soon as possible.



Yeah, I understand where you're coming from, I was very anxious when I was waiting for mine. Thanks for understanding though.


----------



## Odin (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow... I cant believe the thread starter got flamed so hard for this.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 23, 2009)

We need a "New Puzzle Excitement Venting" thread and the ability of moderators to move all new duplicate threads into it 

Similarly if we had a "How do I get faster at F2L" thread redirection there would be maybe 5 threads in the entire forum


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

Odin said:


> Wow... I cant believe the thread starter got flamed so hard for this.



Yeah I know, people here go crazy about stuff like this really hard, and then by the end of the thread it is forgiven and they realize they were being too harsh. Same old thing. Different thread.


----------

